# Printing to windows 98 from linux using samba

## jthj

I went ahead and did some searchs and it looks like most people are using samba to share their linux printers.  My problem is due to who owns the printer in this house it is connected to their computer which happens to be win98.  There is no way that computer is going to run linux.  So how do I using samba print to that printer?  General system info the box sharing the printer is running win98 se the printer is a HP DeskJet  882C.  On my linux box I'm using samba 2.2.5 kde 3.0.1.... any other info needed about my system let me know

----------

## jthj

well I don't seem to have a printcap and I don't know why.  I don't have smbprint script either.  I'm reasonably new to linux so please excuse me if I"m being dumb.  I have been able to get everything on my box to work but this.  Well partialy.  I managed to get kde print to adda  samba printer using cups.  However it's a shity driver and only acceptable for text not graphics.  So I emerged gimp cups but that lacks a driver for my HP 882C to my shock since htis isn't a new or rare printer.  I swear it has every HP BUT MINE.  Anyway.  I can't seem to get Mozilla or Open Office to see my Printer set up throught KDE which didn't totaly suprise me.  Does anybody have any idea what I should do.  On a side note a freind recomended LPRNG and using their tool and print filter problem is only lprng is in portage and it breaks samba which is necesary to reach the printer so we get into the chicken and the egg debate.  Plus portage lacks the lprngtool and ifhp print filter so I went to their site grabed source but couldn't get past ./configure it tells me I don' thave tcl 8.3 but an emerge -s informs me that I do have it so right now I'm at my wits end for the day.  Any help would be greatly appreciated that way I can stop baning my head against the wall trying to get this working.

----------

## jthj

ok new update now I can print from prettymuch anything but still not great quality so I guess i need a better driver or filter.

----------

## craftyc

How did you get it woring? I haven't been able to get anything to print to my Windows box.

----------

## jthj

 *craftyc wrote:*   

> How did you get it woring? I haven't been able to get anything to print to my Windows box.

 

Well the first thing you need is samba running.  I set up samba to work with my windows network which has the workgroup name of MATRIX.  I had been screwing around with config files trying to get this thing to work for a while with no luck.  Then last night for some reason I was in KDE just messin around and I stumbled into their cups printer setup tool (in any kde app hit print select cups and hit configure).  It had samba as an option so I seleted it next.  It asekd for some basic information like computer name share name and such and also had a button at the bottom that said scan.  So I hit scan it showed my work group much to my delight just like in windows.  I expanded the workgroup oh it's showing my computers.  I expaneded the computer that had the printer and whataya know my printer was there so I picked it.  It automaticaly filled in the vlaues.  I cliked next told it what driver (now the only option that worked for me was hp inkjet which is pretty generic and probably why only text looks decent).  So anyway I printed a successfull test page.  I then grabed the gimp cups thing so I an print from gimp which woks a little big better for graphics but still not all that great.   So I still need to find a better driver/filter.  I hope this information has heleped.  Let me know if there is anything else I can tell you.  I'll say one thing I wish I tried the easy kde wizard before mucking around with config files in this case  :Razz: 

----------

## BillyD

I was able to set it up using the cups web interface (http://localhost:631).  You can add a printer there - just follow the promts.  The hardest part was getting the correct URI for the printer.  I wasn't sure if it was asking for the port it was attatched to or just the printer name.  After a bit of playing around, it turned out to be the printer name eg: //nameofwindowsbox/printername.  

Pretty simple really.  I have been experiencing the same problem with poor quality printing though - it is ok, but not anything like when printing directly from windows.

----------

## jthj

do you if cups is using ghostscript to filter.  The reason I ask is there is something called hpijs in portage for ghostscipt that is supposed to improve the print quality with hp inkjets.

----------

## BillyD

I have a canon printer...

----------

## jthj

well that hpijs driver made a big differnece things look much better now  :Smile:  anyway now kivio isn't working right I can't seem to draw connectors.  I'm gona try grabing the 1.1.1 port as aposed to the 1.2 beta of koffice to see if that makes a difference.

----------

